# Archhitekt



## samuraji (23. Mai 2009)

Huhu, 

da wir wowler ja eine riesige gemeinschaft darstellen, welche in wirklich jede gesellschaftliche schicht eindringt, würde mich brennend interessieren, ob es unter uns evtl. architekten gibt, welche "für lau" mir mein "traumhaus" virtuell erschaffen.

Ideen bzw. genaue vorstellung gibt es genüge, nur ken ich mich nicht damit aus, ob man alles so umsetzen kann, wie von mir ausgedacht, und einen architektengehalt zahlen, kann ich mir momentanen lage nicht mehr leisten.

Mir und meiner jungen familie würde es zumindest ein schritt weiter bringen, daher appeliere ich an die architekten unter uns, welche noch human-sozial angagiert sind.


----------



## Elda (23. Mai 2009)

Mh...gehört ja eigentlich nicht so wirklich ins WoW Forum - aber viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (23. Mai 2009)

Mit Glück findest du hier nicht nur Architekten sondern auch Deutschlehrer ... dann hast du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche ... viel Glück


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. Mai 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Mit Glück findest du hier nicht nur Architekten sondern auch Deutschlehrer ... dann hast du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche ... viel Glück



Und jemanden der dir das Haus auch noch Finanziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du dir nichtmal nen architekten leisten kannst


----------



## Don_ftw (23. Mai 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> Mit Glück findest du hier nicht nur Architekten sondern auch Deutschlehrer ... dann hast du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche ... viel Glück



haha ich wollt das auch grad schreiben xDDD


----------



## Agabig (23. Mai 2009)

Don_ftw schrieb:


> haha ich wollt das auch grad schreiben xDDD


IHR SEID ABER FIES 
aber naja viel glück dir auch wenn es nicht ins wow forum passsttt


----------



## king1608 (23. Mai 2009)

Alaso..nach längerer Zeit im Buff Forum...ist das das Geilste was ich lese..ohne Scheiss.
Das ist soo genial..das jemand einen Architekten sucht xD du Heiterst meinen eigentlichen scheiss Samstag echt auf thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (23. Mai 2009)

Oh mein Gott...
Haus bauen wollen, aber Architekten nicht bezahlen können.
Wer es nicht "für lau" macht, wäre also nicht human-sozial? *kopf schüttel*


----------



## Judinho (23. Mai 2009)

Hast du eine ungefähre Vorstellung davon, wie aufwendig es ist ein Haus zu planen???


----------



## The Future (23. Mai 2009)

Du kannst dir nicht mal einen Architekten leisten und willst das man dir ein Haus baut?

Die Arbeiter und das Material müssen auch bezahlt werden soll er das auch alles zahlen?

aber hey ich bin ja mal heute nett ich schenke dir einfach ein Paphaus.


/report.


----------



## Abigayle (23. Mai 2009)

Sowas ist nen teurer Spass!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer nen Haus bauen will, muss halt mit diversen Kosten rechnen. Ist so. Wenn du ersnthaft jemand hier findest der die das für lau macht, naja, dann kauf schonmal Stützpfeiler.

Gib lieber etwas mehr Geld aus und lass es gleich ordentlich machen. Soll ja auch ne Investition fürs Leben sein, oder?


----------



## youngceaser (23. Mai 2009)

Als ich den Titel las dachte ich an einen neuen beruf vorschlag für WoW doch jetzt ...


----------



## Marius K (23. Mai 2009)

habe ich auch gedacht^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Mai 2009)

Ich finde die Prämisse "Jemand ist nur Human-Sozial wenn er mir etwas sehr sehr sehr aufwendiges schenkt" äußerst interessant, das ist doch fast schon ein Grund einen neuen Thread aufzumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Mai 2009)

Ich kann euch ja die Pläne von unserem Haus zukommen lassen ^^  
Erdgeschoss aus Stein, Etage 1,2,3 aus Holz [ Feuerschutzmaßnahmen {Feuerschutztüren} nicht mit inbegriffen ^^ ]

passt aber auf Pfusch am Bau auf ^^, da gabs bei uns viele Probleme


----------



## fataly (23. Mai 2009)

haha, als ich eure antworten bewunderte dacht ich mir echt _"werd ein troll"_
greets^^


----------



## samuraji (23. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die rege Anteilnahme, auch wenn teilweise ziemlich assozial geantwortet wurde, habe ich dennoch mein zeil erreicht und Danke hiermit recht herzlichst *Town&Country Haus*, für die Zusage.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

Ne oder?


----------



## Taksoa (23. Mai 2009)

Wenn ihr mal genau gelesen habt, dann hättet ihr auch verstanden, das er nicht meint, das jmd das richtig "bauen" soll, sondern es virtuell erstell =)

So long...Taksi


----------



## Alpax (23. Mai 2009)

aber für lau .. für lau plane ich dir nichtmal ne hundehütte


----------



## Taksoa (23. Mai 2009)

Alpax schrieb:


> aber für lau .. für lau plane ich dir nichtmal ne hundehütte




Wird aber bestimmt nicht jeder so ein Geier sein, wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (23. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So würde mein Entwurf etwa aussehen^^


Nein, Spass beiseite, ich denke nicht das du jemanden findest der dir gratis einen (richtigen) Entwurf macht, da das schon mit ziemlich viel Arbeit verbunden ist. Für waswürdest du den Entwurf brauchen? Um später wirklich damit ein Haus zu bauen oder nur um mal einfach virtuel zu schauen wie dein Traumhaus aussehen würde?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Mai 2009)

Taksoa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mal genau gelesen habt, dann hättet ihr auch verstanden, das er nicht meint, das jmd das richtig "bauen" soll, sondern es virtuell erstell =)
> 
> So long...Taksi



Der Architekt kostet trotzdem auch wenn er nur plant...

Aber warum der gute nicht einfach eines der fünfzig milliarden RTL-Ich-bau-mein-Haus-selbst-Programme genommen hat ist mir ein Rätsel...


----------



## Lillyan (24. Mai 2009)

Ein haus virtuell erstellen kann man schnell, ob es im wahren Leben dann auch stehen bleibt ist eine andere Sache. Die Arbeit eines Architekten ist bei weitem mehr als ein paar Wände auf ein Blatt Papier zu bringen. Will er ein haus geplant haben welches er im wirklichen Leben bauen will sollte er einen echten Architekten beauftrage oder würde jemand einem Entwurf vertrauen, den er gratis irgendwo im Internet von irgendeinem Forenuser bekommen hat?


----------



## Philister (24. Mai 2009)

ich frag mich was daran sozial sein soll, von nem wildfremden menschen zu erwarten ne riesen arbeit für einen zu übernehmen und dabei nicht bereit zu sein, ein entsprechendes entgelt rüberwachsen zu lassen.


----------

